

Exploiting the linker (library loading attacks) - alexkon
http://www.nth-dimension.org.uk/pub/BTL.pdf

======
alexkon
Quick view: [https://docs.google.com/viewer?url=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.nth-
dime...](https://docs.google.com/viewer?url=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.nth-
dimension.org.uk%2Fpub%2FBTL.pdf)

